
Spoils of Nature on Instagram - rchaudhary
https://beside.media/dossier/spoils-of-nature-on-instagram
======
gandutraveler
I was in Bali last year and I saw several spots like rice fields marketed for
Instagram pics. Locals had put up swings, coconut shaped canopy etc.. I was
surprised to find out that there was huge queue for 'The Bali Swing' and one
girl I spoke to, had spent the entire morning getting dressed up so she can
take the perfect insta pic.

I have completely stopped posting travel pics on social media.

